# Prevacid



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Im wondering if anyone has tried this medication? its not one i have heard of so if we can get it here ill ask my doc, as i have spent most of last night up and down because of this damn acid reflux, plus ive had it most of the day.. heres hoping i get something very soon before i go


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I know peple who have gotten very good resultsIt doesnt work for me I use PrilosecIt isnt the best but it is better to my system than the prescriptioned meds they were giving meKAren


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks kkaren appreciated..


----------



## 14371 (May 19, 2005)

Hi,I use 60 mg of previcid a day. One 30 day annd night. I have been happy w/ it. Sometimes I need an antacid if I 'm gonna eat mexican or something that I know will cause discomfort. I'll take rolaids or Zantac midday.Try it.My insurance is not wanting to cover Previcid any longer. It sucks, I have an appt. w/ Dr. monday to try to get on prilosic prescription dose. Hope I don't need a scope. I HATE procedures!!!Good Luck to YouGwyn


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks gwyn


----------



## 19179 (Jan 19, 2006)

hi joolie, I've been using previcid for almost 2 years. It works okay for me unless I use anti inflamatories, then nothing helps but to get it out of my system. I take one 30mg a day, usually mid day to prepare myself for night time. I have had no side effects, nor has it bothered my liver or kidneys which I was worried about. Good luck to youDonna


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks donna (lovely name) i called my oldest donna at the time i was a big fan of donna summer.. im having some success with prevacid, not nearly as bed as i was before..


----------



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been using prevacid for about 3 months now.....I didnt think it was helping so I didnt take it this mourning. Well I was definetly wrong...now I"m having the worst indigestion today. For those of you who take prevacide what time of day do you take it? I heard it was best to take it in the mourning on an empty stomache...is this true?Has it had any side effects for any of you? I was a bit worried it was causing my IBS-C to flare up.....I'm not sure if I should continue taking it or not...ergh


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome hopefullchick







sorry you are not having any luck with prevacid you might have to try a few meds before you find one that works..I tried endless amounts of meds for acid reflux, none worked, but im happy to say that prevacid is working great for me. ask your doc to try you on a different med.. good luck


----------

